# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Install pool in FRONT yard

## xiameili

Is is possible to install a pool in your front yard (assuming fencing meets requirements) Some people told me that it is illegal due to power lines overhead and all the sewage lines etc go through the front yard. I live in Perth. 
Anyone out there with a pool in their front yard? 
Thanks

----------


## Dr Freud

Nothing wrong with front yard, I've seen heaps, but council will advise depending on services locations and some other considerations. 
But just about any services can be moved/relocated if you are willing to pay. 
There's two in Leeming (underground power) across the road from each other near Cnr Burnett Ave and Britnall Place if you Goggle Maps them you can see. 
Hope that helps.  :Biggrin:

----------


## shauck

It may affect your resale value and potentially put off future buyers. That's a big risk to take with your biggest (I assume) asset.

----------


## China

It is quite common just usualy more expensive as on most jobs all the services, water, electric, phone, sewage have to be relocated

----------

